# company bean counters =pain in the bum



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

Don't know how everyone else is fairing,but we seem to be having to chase up accounts people to pay on time (30 days).

When quoting branch manager prices we get acceptance of price, but having trouble with accounts issuing order numbers even on health and safety issues.

Only plus side is we have a few small jobs that we are getting-(shock horror) domestic work.

On the plus side all the jobs I've been needing to do on my house like decorating may finally get done:thumbsup:


----------



## seo (Oct 28, 2008)

When times are tough getting paid on time is even tougher. Our accounts receivable are running a little behind as well.


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

We allow upto 10 days over 30 days on the regulars before chasing. so being realistic by the time the cheque clears it's 50 days credit.

A surprise for us domestic (residential) has popped up a few small jobs for us-personally we are industrial, but will take whatever is available.

:thumbsup:


----------

